# Applying for US Spousal Visa from abroad



## Charlotte7 (Sep 3, 2018)

Hi, my husband (US citizen) and I (British citizen) are currently living and working in Ireland. We would like to move to the states to be near family. As we are both working and do not want to be separated we would like to file for the visa whilst living here. My husband has a job here in Ireland, I understand we need to show his income for the visa. Does he need to have a job or job offer from the states to prove we want to move back? or can we do it all from here and just look for new jobs when we get there? We would rather not spend anytime apart and both move over together once everything is approved. Thank you for any suggestions and advice!!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Charlotte7 said:


> Hi, my husband (US citizen) and I (British citizen) are currently living and working in Ireland. We would like to move to the states to be near family. As we are both working and do not want to be separated we would like to file for the visa whilst living here. My husband has a job here in Ireland, I understand we need to show his income for the visa. Does he need to have a job or job offer from the states to prove we want to move back? or can we do it all from here and just look for new jobs when we get there? We would rather not spend anytime apart and both move over together once everything is approved. Thank you for any suggestions and advice!!


As you husband's job in Ireland will end when you move to the US, if he does not have a job to go to in the US when you move then he must have a joint sponsor to sponsor your visa. He will remain as main sponsor .

https://my.uscis.gov/exploremyoptions/petition_for_spouse

This can be family/friend.


----------



## meghanexp (Sep 26, 2019)

Yes, for any K3 Spousal visa, the petitioner or US citizen spouse needs to prove sufficient income, which is 125% of the poverty line for a household of 2. He'll need to support past tax forms. To be on the safe side, he'll probably be better getting a joint sponsor. Just as a backup.


----------



## Britboy4576 (Jul 18, 2018)

Hi 
In follow up to this I'm in a similar situation to this my wife the US citizen and we live in the UK, any ideas on the typical time frame for this type of application? Her parents would be the joint sponsors in our case.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Britboy4576 said:


> Hi
> In follow up to this I'm in a similar situation to this my wife the US citizen and we live in the UK, any ideas on the typical time frame for this type of application? Her parents would be the joint sponsors in our case.


Well, you can apply through the US Embassy in London. That does seem to quicken the process by at least a little bit. Start here for details: https://uk.usembassy.gov/visas/family-immigration/

The usual advice is to expect the process to take 9 to 12 months. But you never know - you may be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Britboy4576 (Jul 18, 2018)

Bevdeforges said:


> Well, you can apply through the US Embassy in London. That does seem to quicken the process by at least a little bit. Start here for details: https://uk.usembassy.gov/visas/family-immigration/
> 
> The usual advice is to expect the process to take 9 to 12 months. But you never know - you may be pleasantly surprised.


Ok that's great thank you.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Bevdeforges said:


> Well, you can apply through the US Embassy in London. That does seem to quicken the process by at least a little bit. Start here for details: https://uk.usembassy.gov/visas/family-immigration/
> 
> The usual advice is to expect the process to take 9 to 12 months. But you never know - you may be pleasantly surprised.


My understanding is that the petition for an alien relative is handled by USCIS in Chicago which is partly why the timeframes are so long.

Its worth noting that USCIS may authorize the Department of State to adjudicate their case in certain emergency situations including if: 



> A U.S. citizen petitioner, living and working abroad, receives a job relocation within the same company or subsidiary to the United States, or an offer of a new job in the United States with very little notice.


In such a case you may request an exception to allow a U.S. Consulate General to accept the filing. Each request is evaluated individually by the USCIS. 

I have never seen "very little notice" defined anywhere, so your milage may vary...


----------



## Britboy4576 (Jul 18, 2018)

Thank you for this, I've been looking on the USCIS website and I think my wife will need to file a I-130, I-130A and my father in law will need to file a I-864 as a co sponsor? Anyone know the order this is done or all at the same time? I spent all yesterday looking at the website and just got a headache. Appreciate any help.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Britboy4576 said:


> Thank you for this, I've been looking on the USCIS website and I think my wife will need to file a I-130, I-130A and my father in law will need to file a I-864 as a co sponsor? Anyone know the order this is done or all at the same time? I spent all yesterday looking at the website and just got a headache. Appreciate any help.


You do the I-130's first and then, when your petition has been approved (several months later depending on how you file) you then do the support documents (I-864)


----------



## Britboy4576 (Jul 18, 2018)

Crawford said:


> You do the I-130's first and then, when your petition has been approved (several months later depending on how you file) you then do the support documents (I-864)


Ok thank you for that it's a big help.


----------

